# AKFF stickers



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all

Is anyone interested in getting AKFF stickers made up? As I seem to be spending most of my life here in Singapore, printing is very cheap and therefore thought of getting stickers made up for our little community.
Any suggestions would be welcomed. Also if Phil wants to get some more T shirts made up I can get some prices here. 
Let me know.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

An AKFF sticker sounds like a good idea...... If enough interest is generated and the majority want one, I will put my hand up for one or two


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, great idea simon. I'm keen.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, I am also dead keen on having a sticker for the bus. At the moment I have just got a bit of A4 paper stuck on the back window, with the very small logo blown up to "still quite small" and my andybear handle.

I suppose I should have asked permission to reproduce the logo, I hope I will be forgiven.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd also love some stickers and would be prepared to pay any extra to have 'em made in this country.

I was just thinking about this today after being asked about yakfishing by a boatie as we were launching off a beach ramp. He was keen to find out more and interested to hear that this forum exists. I hope he's reading this...


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I have to say, I love the idea, but would prefer they be made in australia if possible.

I have spent many months living in Singapore and found the place to be really accepting of foreign cultures and Aussies, and I think the fact they have no primary industries is largely the reason for this, but in any case think that the money for stickers would be better spent in Aus and I would gladly pay the premium, if any.

Singapore: Cool
Australia: Better


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

In favour of a small Aussie made sticker :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

yep


----------



## BUUDZ (Nov 15, 2005)

stickers would be great count me in 8)


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I would love to get some stickers. Put me down for five or six.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Put me down for 6 as well.

Now Andybear :x how dare you use the AKFF Logo without permission as punishment you will be required to go Yak fishing at least 6 times this month. If you fail the penalty will be doubled.

PS....Dont forget to post ya reports.

 fishing Russ


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Aw Russ!

You would sentence me to a cruel and unusual punishment....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ta very much buddy..... I will not appeal against the severity of the sentence.

I had a car accident on the way to work yesterday, lucky the kayak was not on the roof, I had just taken it off hours earlier. I don't think I will have it back for a couple of weeks at least. I have got a little hire car for now, so am effectively grounded. Glad to say no one got hurt. I have never been involved in a car accident before, and at age 56, I guess I have beaten the odds so far. Other driver at fault.

I will just have to spend any spare time playing about with bits of 40mm PVC pipe, and pool noodles, and see what I can make. Will have to paddle around the workshop *AGAIN *.... Ring any bells?

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep, count me in for stickers... batches of 500 / 1000 can be made up reasonably cheaply, once the printer has the artwork.

my wifes in the print trade - I've asked her to get some quotes from her contacts....will post some further details asap


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Guys, if you want them make sure you express your desire here.

Admin/mods have discussed more shirts, patches etc. Give us the numbers and we'll try to get it done. Give us a little time as well as our other lives sometimes get in the way.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave patches and stickers are my only interest; no requirement for club shirts regretably, have ample already and would attach patch to existing shirts and hat


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaU9CgAAAAhTgAASQAUQIC9v3gAgAEEU3qm1MhppmnooKDRo0GQGkkmCtWtEr+xjrvymQgJZi9M4DwLfDSpvW8cOVT8XckU4UJClPQoA


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I'm interested as well.

Chris


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Richo! Have you done something with your hair!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like a blue rinse to me :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

PeterJ and Jake

Figured anyone that can chat up a 25yr old bikini babe should move on from Magoo, thought sauve, sofisticated and athetic was a better image to project.

The aberration of flabby jowls and turkey neck are also just part of the package nowadays
:lol: :lol:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, Dave, seems the sticker idea is a winner. I too would like to keep our money in Oz. Let's see what we can do with getting some stickers which will stick to our kayaks and not peel off after the second outing. Can put some on my suitcase as well...AKFF will be famous worldwide then  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, it appears that we will have to get the artwork redone. It is currently in the posession of the printers that Phil was using. He has put in a request for its return as he was charged for it but it has not been forthcoming. As it appears that the artwork will need to be rdone, are we happy with the logo as it stands?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Scott - I guess you might have seen my suggestion under 'site suggestions' - I reckon the logo could be enhanced by including a paddle and/or rod & reel. Just a thought......
cheers
Fisher


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I think the current logo says it all IMHO

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

As promised, print quote received.

15cm wide x 7cm high stickers printed on gloss stock with overprint varnish to seal. Designed for bottle and freezer use so should be fairly weather resistant.

Quantity of 500 - $704 - $1.40 per unit
Quantity of 1000 - $852 - 85.2 cents per unit

Obviously it works out cheaper per unit to order a bigger quantity.

The printers will want to be paid the entire amount after the job is done, so the question is,,, who orders these and how do we pay for them?? My suggestion is that either everyone is responsible for 'paying up front', or one member (admin) covers the expense and then charges a premium to anyone wanting a sticker.

I'd say that a price of $5 per sticker (includes postage) would be 'reasonable'.. If 1000 stickers were ordered, this would then mean that admin would need to sell around 200 stickers to break even (cost of print plus postage). The remaining 800 stickers would then be 100% profit and could be offered on an ongoing basis to new members etc, or used as giveaways /promotion.

Also, my wife is a graphic designer and I'm sure she could create and adapt the logo to meet the wishes of mods/admin/members. This could be done at no charge, further saving costs.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

On the subject of logo design leave as is; that was the concept by the originator of the forum, and so why change


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I was thinking more of a size to put on a vehicle, about double the size perhaps, anyone any thoughts on this?

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I think that if we approach it the same way as the T shirt, in that whoever wants stickers pays for them upfront. I believe that $5 per sticker is quite OK, so long as we can get them to stick on our kayaks or on whatever surface and they are weather resistant.
If we have hit the 400 member mark, that means that each member is paying $2.13 cost price per sticker. I think $5.00 is a reasonable price, including all the hassles with dealing with printers and posting them out.
Regarding the logo, I think it is ok as it stands. My only concern is whether the kayak can be made more visible. The footwells in brown/ochre don't really stand out. Whoever does the new artwork can maybe fine tune it a bit, maybe with a different colour. I think the design itself is fantastic.
Oh goody....we will be so famous!!!!     
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

i don't think they would stick to the yaks unless they put a special glue on em


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ7/2kQAADnfgAASUOWAAgDgWAo/7//gMAE6qNhqeiJ6QZJo0aADRoPUGqek2ptRkJgAAmEYGp5EmTQh6NFPU9QNBoNCITGbQ7NA9eFwyyPbvZN5mcvn4Tik3npFUWH2i95rFhCQ89VgQ+bTfEeM2e8Xqk9OT7Mo0O225LTJFnmu9BuQeDeIs+UNu7DPlKrxLhP+MBrHwIscDH6Qm5YwzNCDlUtyLITv3aJ7uR1X22uleLVfu3Q4uDanMrmBxE0ECDAE/xZojLO94EYPyykrgJAtvtlaqyjpznmLgtEx9UgxQMMZp0JQcb0u59aaCQqhWu2ugxFsbqDoRX2/bC0RdqgnEyMRe4Yix6GJvvBUrEggjOYw58NYX5iPl0Ro5HIYbCGhhPBFqAWo1n4pEdkRwwNJB7hQtvTEQnh/F3JFOFCQDv/aRA==


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm up for a couple of stickers at $5 per if an order gets off the ground....and happy with the logo as is.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Will be wanting a couple of stickers as well.


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Please put me down for a couple of stickers, I am quite happy with the present format.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I will take 4 thanks.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll get one sticker aswell, i'm also pretty happy with the the design as is.


----------

